# Richtig Konfigurieren



## Legolass (12. April 2005)

Hallo,

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie ich Blasc so konfigurieren kann, dass es meine daten sendet! 

Da steht immer nur 100% (0.0 kb/s)

Muss ich da irgendwie was in der configuration umstellen??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte um Hilfe!!

by
LegolasS   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shazzar (12. April 2005)

Für mich klingt es so, als gäbe es keine zu aktualisierenden Daten.
Hast du dich denn nach der Installation mal mit nem Charakter eingelogt?


----------



## kubi (12. April 2005)

Shazzar schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich klingt es so, als gäbe es keine zu aktualisierenden Daten.
> Hast du dich denn nach der Installation mal mit nem Charakter eingelogt?
> [post="86226"][/post]​




Also bei mir ist es genauso wenn ich aber manuel uploade über das Formular dann funz es ohne Probleme


----------



## Legolass (12. April 2005)

Bei mir gibts immer Daten zum aktualisieren!

Ich kanns auch nur man. Uploaden anders gehts net!

by
LegolasS

PS: Sitze hinter nem Router


----------



## Gatherer (13. April 2005)

Die Datenmenge die übertragen wird ist ziehmlich gering.

Bei mir steht bei einer Aktualiesierung auch immer 0.0kb/s selten das mal etwas anderes zu erkennen ist.

Wenn dein Charakter in der Datenbank auftaucht funktioniert es.


----------



## Occulta (13. April 2005)

Komisch finde ich nur, dass ich nach Update jetzt 2 verschiedene Visitenkarte habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem wird mein Inventar mit hochgeladen, obwohl ich die Option nicht aktiviert habe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie funktioniert das ned so wirklich korrekt  :wink:


----------



## B3N (13. April 2005)

Also die 2 Vistenkarten sind doch identisch, was soll daran unterschiedlich sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Probleme mit dem Inventar angeht, so werde ich mal schauen in wie weit das ganze auftritt...


----------



## Occulta (13. April 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Also die 2 Vistenkarten sind doch identisch, was soll daran unterschiedlich sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ups  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hätte doch vielleicht ein bißchen warten sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

